# bass guess weight



## john1955 (Apr 16, 2013)

large mouth bass i was on vacation in Orlando fl 4 years ago  guess weight of my fish 25 inches long girth 19 inch


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 16, 2013)

Great catch and excellent mount.

Maybe some of the true fisherman on here will be able to offer their better skills at weight estimates.


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 16, 2013)

Try this out.....

http://www.bassresource.com/bassfishing/fishcalculator.html


----------



## john1955 (Apr 16, 2013)

*bass*



bull0ne said:


> Try this out.....
> 
> http://www.bassresource.com/bassfishing/fishcalculator.html


i know what it weighed


----------



## Hoss (Apr 16, 2013)

Yep, I'll let the bass folks guess the weight, but throw in that's a mighty fine trophy.

Hoss


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2013)

11lbs 3oz.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 16, 2013)

10lb hawg my guess.


----------



## kevincarden (Apr 17, 2013)

10.9


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Its a goodun that's for sure


----------



## fishndinty (Apr 17, 2013)

9 lbs, 14 oz?  Seems like a skinnier summer fish, but definitely HUGE.  How long do we have to wait for the real answer?!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Apr 17, 2013)

Using my method learned years ago, I would say 11 lbs and 3 oz. I take the girth squared, x the length, divided by 800 and round off to next highest. Comes out pretty dang close every time. Learned this from Tom Mann of Mann's Worm fame years ago in Eufaula, Al.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Apr 17, 2013)

7.5 lbs


----------



## buckmaster56 (Apr 17, 2013)

8-12 lbs


----------



## john1955 (Apr 17, 2013)

weight 13.2 by fl fish game


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 19, 2013)

Whiteeagles math was dead on. Must be a UGA graduate. Lol . Beautiful mount


----------



## icatchbigfish (Jun 26, 2013)

i wouldve guessed around 7-9lbs. nice either way.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 28, 2013)

It's a beautiful mount!  I love those dark Florida bass, gorgeous fish!  Just looking at it I would have guessed about eight and a half, nine.. but that is a LUNKER for sure!  Congrats on 13.2, a real fish of a lifetime!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 28, 2013)

That's a hawg.


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Jul 22, 2013)

nice bass for sure


----------



## dhuss99 (Aug 22, 2013)

good fish no matter what it weighs


----------



## Swamp Man (Aug 29, 2013)

Whiteeagle nailed it.  And his formula is right!


----------



## dc410n1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Excellent Mount, Great Hawg!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 4, 2013)

nice fish, don't see how it could weigh 13 lbs with those dimensions. looks 9.75- 10 to me. I've caught two that were 26x 19 one was 10 lbs 3 oz the other 10 lb 8 oz. fish looks longer than 25 to me so maybe that's what it is.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice fish, i'm like old dead river i've got some 26 inchers with the same girth measurements and they are 10lber's


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Dec 7, 2013)

Live those dark fl fish


----------

